# Some older folks turning to vaping



## Hooked (11/12/17)

"Jeannie Cox ... [is] a retired secretary in her 70s, she’s often the oldest customer in the shop.
Not that she cares. What matters is that after ignoring decades of doctors’ warnings and smoking two packs a day, she hasn’t lit up a conventional cigarette in four years and four months.
[You Go, Girl!]

A recent study by the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention found that more smokers now attempt to quit by using e-cigarettes as a partial or total substitute for cigarettes than by using nicotine gum or lozenges, prescription medications or several other more established methods.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/12/08/health/smokers-vaping-ecigarettes-elderly.html?smid=tw-share

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. B (11/12/17)

I had an encounter at Vape Mob one day with an elderly lady. She came in and asked one or two questions about the products. She was old, I mean REALLY old - grey/white hair and liverspots old. Anyway after her first two questions she immediately started talking trash about vaping; saying how she read it's unsafe and worse than cigarettes and how it doesn't satisfy the nicotine craving. The more myself and the other guys tried to educate her on the studies on vaping which disprove those assertions the worse she got. She said she'll stick to her cigarettes until the day she dies and we are crazy to think vaping is any better. She left and we all just shrugged it off. 

It's not the age that determines if someone is willing to try vaping or not. It's the mindset. If you are an open minded person who is willing to give something a try it doesn't matter how old you are. 

Congrats to Jeannie to being open minded enough to make such a lifestyle change.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/17)

@Mr. B I made a change about 3 months ago, at the ripe young age of 62 and I agree with you - it's the mindset, not the age, that matters.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

